# Rome 390 Rubber Riser Pad



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The only thing I can think of is that you bought a used pair with replacement screws that are too short and don't reach the insert threads? Barring that, there should be no issue w/the bindings and all I can think of is that you aren't aligning the screws properly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah it is wierd the bindings are straight out of the box and the board is too. Do you think there are longer screws I can purchase? Or would you say it isn't worth it? I think not scraping up the top sheet would be nice.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Definitely sounds like some kind of user error here. Hope you figure it out.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah this doesn't sound right at all. The Union Forces come with shorter screws but the 390's should be fine and come with normal ones if they are new. Rome even throws in an extra one too! Like Snowolf said start by checking the tits...


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Always check out the tits first. If they're no good, just move on.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Have you tried putting pressure on tbe binding so that you compress the rubber and engage the screws with the inserts?



MunkySpunk said:


> Always check out the tits first. If they're no good, just move on.


WUT? :laugh:


----------



## Tmo (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm having the same issue... The screws lock in without the washers but with them they won't reach the thread on the board. . . Board is a sl-r by the way. any help would be greatly appreciated even if its a user error and I'm being a retard. But I just don't see what is wrong, and I've tried standing on it putting force to get it lower etc with no luck. Or if the OP found a solution for this post it up! thanks I wanna get my 390's on!


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Nothing more important that protecting the top sheet under the binding from scratches, snow and cold.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

Tmo said:


> I'm having the same issue... The screws lock in without the washers but with them they won't reach the thread on the board. . . Board is a sl-r by the way. any help would be greatly appreciated even if its a user error and I'm being a retard. But I just don't see what is wrong, and I've tried standing on it putting force to get it lower etc with no luck. Or if the OP found a solution for this post it up! thanks I wanna get my 390's on!


So put in two screws without washers. Cinch the binding down, then put in the other two screws with washers. Take out the first two and replace with washers.


----------



## Tmo (Dec 10, 2009)

Phenix_Rider said:


> So put in two screws without washers. Cinch the binding down, then put in the other two screws with washers. Take out the first two and replace with washers.


god I love you... I knew there was some stupid easy fix that I for whatever reason couldn't think of lol. THANK YOU!:thumbsup:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

DC5R said:


> Have you tried putting pressure on tbe binding so that you compress the rubber and engage the screws with the inserts?


Around here we call that "doing it like a man." :laugh: Oh, and it just occurred to me you must have/had an ITR.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

Tmo said:


> god I love you... I knew there was some stupid easy fix that I for whatever reason couldn't think of lol. THANK YOU!:thumbsup:


Glad it worked :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Phenix_Rider said:


> So put in two screws without washers. Cinch the binding down, then put in the other two screws with washers. Take out the first two and replace with washers.


Yeah so it obviously has been awhile but this is exactly what I came up with to and it worked. Thanks for everyone's input. Much appreciated.


----------



## dshartsook (Oct 12, 2009)

thank you forums about to try this


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

390s mounted up totally normal on my ns revolver


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

o and i didnt use washers, it didnt come with any, yours did??


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> Always check out the tits first. If they're no good, just move on.





DC5R said:


> Have you tried putting pressure on tbe binding so that you compress the rubber and engage the screws with the inserts?
> 
> 
> WUT? :laugh:


OT:
Hes a man dont judge him :thumbsup::laugh:


----------

